# Kayakers wanted for research study



## jacobsolomon (Sep 1, 2010)

My name is Jacob Solomon and I am a graduate student working with Professor Rick Wash at the Department of Telecommunications, Information Studies and Media at Michigan State University. We are looking to recruit kayakers of all types and levels of experience to participate in a research study.

We are researching wikis, and we are looking for contributors to help us start a wiki related to kayaking. We hope this wiki can be used to as a useful structured resource to compliment your discussion here at Mountain Buzz. We will be hosting this wiki as a service to the kayaking community, and we will be conducting research on the type of information which is made available on the wiki.


For this first phase of our research, we are seeking people willing to spend at least 5 minutes making contributions to the wiki, and then answering a short survey. 



If you would like to participate, please visit to following link for more information:


Wiki Study


If you have any questions, please feel free to contact me. Thank you.


Jacob Solomon
Research Assistant
Department of Telecommunication, Information Studies, and Media
Michigan State University
[email protected]


----------

